# Tortuga we need a update!



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nosey people need to know what is going on.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, please. I pray that your wife if much better?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the concern, gang.. Been a little busy (LOL) and ain't kept up my rambling posts..

Hildene is doing great. Got her into the West Pavillion of Methodist, which is their orthopedic rehab wing..best I've ever seen...and I've looked at a bunch of them over the last month. Great folks up there taking care of my Babe.. They've got her up and learning to walk again with the bionic hip...'baby steps' right now. Docs tell me our days of dancing the night away are over, but after 55 years of that..that could be a good thing..lol.. He said his goal is to get her to where she could motor around pretty good with the walker....and that's enough for both of us at this point...Just really want her home with me and our killer dog..

Can't say enough good things about those folks at West Pavillion..they are THE BEST !!

We never could have gotten thru this without the prayers and good wishes of our friends..

Muchas Gracias to ALL...

Jim


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Jim, glad things are going well.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*That's good news*

Thanks for the update. Let us know if we can do anything for you two. - Craig


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great news


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

That is great news but I will keep your wife in my prayers.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Glad to hear Hildene is doing better.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great news. Prayers continue for her recovery.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I pray that she will get back to 100% and your dancing could continue anyway.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim I just got home and saw your post. I am so glad the honey is doing better. You missed some fun today over at Galvbays.


----------

